# Phasenabschnittsdimmer mit 0-10V



## fotox (2 Oktober 2012)

Hallo beisammen,

ich bin noch recht frisch hier im Forum, wie auch in der Branche der Gebäudautomatisierung, von daher seht mir meine Ahnungslosigkeit nach.

Nun aber zu meiner Frage:

Ich möchte mithilfe einer WAGO- oder Beckhoff SPS, z.B. 750-881 oder CX8090 o.ä. mehrere gewöhnliche, dimmbare Energiesparleuchten über 0-10V Analogausgänge dimmen.
Um DALI etc. möchte ich nach Möglichkeit drum herum kommen, da recht teuer.

Ich bräuchte ja eigentlich auch nur einen Dimmer, ähnlich diesem http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...0-240-VAC-Ausgangsleistung-750-W/?ref=detview
der aber Energiesparlampen händeln kann.

Kennt ihr eventuell preiswerte Phasenabschnittsdimmer die sich mit 0-10V ansteuern lassen?

Achso, wenn jemanden noch eine andere preiswerte Methode einfällt, wie ich das Problem einer per SPS gedimmten Energiesparlampe lösen kann, dann sind meine Ohren offen!!!
Desto günstiger, desto besser...

Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Vorschläge


Fotox


----------



## Majestic_1987 (2 Oktober 2012)

Wenn du ne Beckhoff-Steuerung nimmst, kannst du einfach deren Dimmerklemme verwenden. Die kann für alle Lastarten verwendet werden und sie existiert mit 300VA und 600VA. Kommt sicher billiger, als Dimmer plus AO-Klemme.


----------



## fotox (2 Oktober 2012)

*Dimmerklemme*

Die Dimmerklemmen sind mir auch schon über den Weg gelaufen,

was mich nur sehr stört ist, dass sich mit einer Klemme nur eine Lampe betreiben lässt, was die Kosten beim Betrieb mehrerer Lampen gewaltig erhöht.

Könnte man mindestens 2 Lampen dimmen, wäre mir schon etwas geholfen, aber so....

Kennt denn niemand eine andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## madvario (2 Oktober 2012)

Muss es unbedingt phasenabschnitt sein?
Wenn es sich phasenanschnitt sein kann, hat reichelt.de den hier: http://www.reichelt.de/Solid-State-...8AAAIAAHeUE5wa1d5c1143c0052b77b246ca57563fa2a

Den fütterst du über analog mit 4-20 mA. Der kann bis 25A, dass sollte für ein paar Lampen reichen 

Gesendet von meinem ARCHOS 101G9 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## fotox (2 Oktober 2012)

**

Ja, es sollte schon Phasenabschnitt sein, Hintergrund ist folgender:<br><br>Ich möchte möglichst energiesparend und kostengünstig 16-20 Kompaktleuchtstofflampen ansteuern.<br>Mit Phasenanschnittdimmern- und ein paar Glühbirnen gäbe es günstige Wege dies zu realisieren. <br>Allerdings ist das wenig fortschrittlich oder energiesparend.<br>Es sollten schon Kompaktleuchtstofflampen sein und die dimmbaren brauchen halt Phasenabschnittsdimmer, die leider so teuer sind.<br>Bzw. die Beckhoffdimmerklemmen können pro Klemme nur eine einzelne Lampe ansteuern...<br><br>Einzige, wenn auch nicht wirklich standartisierte Möglichkeit, auf die ich gestoßen bin, sind Megaman Leuchten, die wohl auch über die Phasenanschnittdimmer laufen sollen.<br>Weiß jemand etwas darüber oder hat Erfahrungen gesammelt?<br><br><br>


----------



## madvario (3 Oktober 2012)

Es gibt von Philips die novallure led Lampen, die sollen mit phasenanschnitt dimmbar sein.
Vielleicht wäre das was?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## madvario (3 Oktober 2012)

Ich werde wohl demnächst 230v halogen mit der phasenanschnitt von reichelt dimmen.
Das Licht der halogen gefällt mir noch am besten, wo doch die Glühbirne ausstirbt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## fotox (3 Oktober 2012)

madvario schrieb:


> Es gibt von Philips die novallure led Lampen, die sollen mit phasenanschnitt dimmbar sein.
> Vielleicht wäre das was?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



Njein sage ich mal, ich habe zwar vor ein paar LEDs ins Gesamtbild mit einzubeziehen, allerdings taugen die erschwinglichen aus Sicht der Lichtechtheit nichts.
Für Akzentuierung sind sie natürlich das non plus Ultra.


----------



## fotox (3 Oktober 2012)

madvario schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl demnächst 230v halogen mit der phasenanschnitt von reichelt dimmen.
> Das Licht der halogen gefällt mir noch am besten, wo doch die Glühbirne ausstirbt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



Naja soweit ich weiß gehören die Halogener laut Agenda als nächstes zu den vom aussterben bedrohten Arten, auch wenn noch etwas Zeit vergehen wird.
Trotzdem schaue ich mir mal die Kompektleuchtstofflampen an, die mit konventionellen Phasenanschnittsdimmern funktionieren sollen.


----------

